# constant reboot after roamio 500gb to 2tb mfscopy



## tiboo (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi, using mfstools 3.2 I mfscopied -ai original 500gb hdd to wd red 2tb for my TCD846500 Roamio HD. Kickstarting 57 causes continuous 3 screen cycle between starting up, almost there, green screen, with roughly 10 seconds at each screen.

I mfscopied -ai the original 500gb hdd to a wd blue 1tb and that worked successfully. I then erased the wd red 2tb and installed it in the tivo. Tivo accepted the drive, did a fresh start setup procedure and the clean drive works fine.

Does anyone have any ideas as to why 500->2tb is failing for me?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Did you run a complete erase (write zeroes) followed by a complete read with WD Diagnostic? Even though the drive might be new, there may be flaky areas that get remapped after first write. This may cause your issue. There is always a hiccup that could have occurred during the copy process. 

I had an issue where I copied my 3 TB Roamio drive to a 4 TB and got the Red Screen of Death. Repeated the copy several times using different combination of docks/connections with same result. If I did a KS 57 I got the green screen boot loop. In this case a KS 58 fixed the problem. Then when I analysed my 3 TB drive, there were a couple of sectors that were going bad. After running WD diagnostic full read and write about 3 times before I got zero errors and forced remap of the flaky sectors, I repurposed the drive in another unit and has been running fine without incident. (Although I admit I still periodically check it for errors with a full diagnostic read)


----------



## tiboo (Mar 27, 2018)

Well firstly I have to say that doing mfscopy the third time but using -a instead of -ai seemed to do the trick. I do not know why. 

First time I did mfscopy -ai it didnt work. Then I dd'd the drive to write zeros onto it, that took 3 days. I then ran wd diagnostics but cancelled half way in. Then I placed the zeroed drive into tivo to see if it would work at all as a clean drive and it did. After that mfscopy -ai didnt work again. Now doing mfscopy -a seemed to have worked.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

For a normal Roamio drive the 'i' is not needed as it only purpose is to copy the alternate partition contents. Since in a Roamio these do not contain any relevant data (they are usually all zeroes and if not zeroes, it is just random bytes), using it is not necessary. That being said, not sure why it did not work for you using -ai as it should produce the same output as -a in a Roamio.
Using WD Diagnostic to do a complete erase of the drive would have been a whole lot fast as in several hours than using dd.


----------



## tiboo (Mar 27, 2018)

Good info there thanks! To follow up, as a final test I did mfscopy -a onto a 3TB wd red drive and everything worked first time. Must have been something to do with the -i option.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Similar thread, same issues:
MFSTools 3.2 and "There was an error loading series data"

Cross-posting in an effort to help those with these issues after upgrade. These two threads were vital in my successfully fixing this issue on my Roamio Pro.


----------



## tiboo (Mar 27, 2018)

Right ok so I have more to add now. It is possible difference between -ai and -a was not the reason for my constant reboot problems. When I used -a I didnt start up tivo via KS57, instead just started it up. Now that I thought everything was good and proper, after tivo working for a few days, I screwed the hdd in and closed the box and started it via KS57 and I got the constant reboot scenario. Right now I started it with KS58, as per previous post, and am hoping that will work


----------



## tiboo (Mar 27, 2018)

KS58 fixed my reboot problem! Thanks. I think it wouldn't have mattered if I used -ai or -a for mfscopy, its the KS57 that was causing problems, which KS58 solved.


----------

